# Jobs with an early start



## frash (3 Apr 2008)

Pipe-dream.....

Currently working 9 to 5 in the IT industry but would ideally like to get a job out of IT with an early start (5am) which finishes around lunchtime.

First thoughts are taxi or some sort of delivery person - neither of which are overly appealing. What other options are there?


----------



## Caveat (3 Apr 2008)

Shift work at any number of high profile internationals?

You may even find that your IT experience would be in demand e.g. Microsoft, Google etc


----------



## Trent (3 Apr 2008)

Other possible options are those where shift work is possible, such as Security, Gym instructor, Maintenance, Self employed gardner / landscaper etc, 24-hour supermarket work, Fruit & Veg wholesale / distribution trade.

You may need to specify what level you're at in your current role and / or what salary or level you'd expect to achieve in your next role. This will help others to give you a more specific steer.


----------



## swordshead (3 Apr 2008)

frash said:


> Pipe-dream.....
> with an early start (5am)
> ?


Why oh why would ye want to start work at 5am??Id be cryin gettin up at that time


----------



## Trent (3 Apr 2008)

swordshead said:


> Why oh why would ye want to start work at 5am??Id be cryin gettin up at that time


 
I'd love it if i could find a suitable job allowing me to work those hours. No traffic worries and home by 2pm or so with the rest of the day free. You'd get used to getting up at that time within a couple of weeks.


----------



## rmelly (3 Apr 2008)

Trent said:


> I'd love it if i could find a suitable job allowing me to work those hours. No traffic worries and home by 2pm or so with the rest of the day free. You'd get used to getting up at that time within a couple of weeks.


 
would you be going to bed at 8 pm?


----------



## Trent (3 Apr 2008)

I'd sleep from 9pm to 4am Sunday - Thursday.


----------



## SarahMc (3 Apr 2008)

I've always fancied switching careers to post-(wo)man myself.


----------



## ontour (3 Apr 2008)

This job has the early start that you are looking for.  It does not specify the finish time but has good perks.

http://www.recruitireland.com/job/?jobID=10012942


----------



## PeterGriffin (3 Apr 2008)

I'm working in the IT industry for a while myself and depending on the type of job you do I'd seriously consider having a chat with your boss about working different hours. Given that most IT work is project based (and good IT staff are genuinely hard to find) it's usually better for the employer to see somebody work different hours than lose them entirely. It's defintiely worth seeing what the options might be i.e. working from home, flexi-time, 3day week etc.....nothing ventured nothing gained!!!


----------



## amgd28 (3 Apr 2008)

As an employer, (currently okay for staff but you never know in the future), I'd love someone to work those hours, to interface with our development team in asia and make the most of the changeover. 
So perhaps you could target companies where a significant chunk of their development or tech support is based in asia, in which case the hours would be a benefit rather than a problem?


----------



## Lulu123 (3 Apr 2008)

Lots of companies have a "follow the sun" approach and which is changing the normal working hours to facilitate their overseas clients. A lot of the bigger US financial companies that are based here would probably have a shift thats begin around 5am to cater for the Asian markets. I'm sure a lot of them would welcome an IT employee who is willing to work those hours.  
Might not be so much of a pipe dream, could easily happen! Unless you want to get out of the IT industry altogether that is..


----------



## frash (4 Apr 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.
I would ideally like to get out of IT altogether but seeing as there's childcare & a mortgage to consider I'm not sure that a career change now would bring me in the kind of money I'd need on a monthly basis.

I'll keep an eye out for some job openings in financial places.


----------



## rmelly (4 Apr 2008)

ontour said:


> This job has the early start that you are looking for. It does not specify the finish time but has good perks.
> 
> [URL="http://www.recruitireland.com/job/?jobID=10012942"]http://www.recruitireland.com/job/?jobID=10012942[/URL]


 
why do people keep posting this? The bare minimum to be taoiseach is to be a TD - how many posters here meet this requirement?


----------



## Diziet (4 Apr 2008)

rmelly said:


> why do people keep posting this? The bare minimum to be taoiseach is to be a TD - how many posters here meet this requirement?



because it's funny


----------



## Pique318 (4 Apr 2008)

Diziet said:


> because it's funny



LOL


----------



## Trent (4 Apr 2008)

Diziet said:


> because it's funny


 
Made me laugh too.


----------



## cinders (4 Apr 2008)

> *Re: Jobs with an early start*
> This job has the early start that you are looking for. It does not specify the finish time but has good perks.
> 
> http://www.recruitireland.com/job/?jobID=10012942


 
In case this job is gone, how about Greenkeeper on a Golf Course?


----------



## rmelly (4 Apr 2008)

Diziet said:


> because it's funny


 
might have been funny the first time, but the third or fourth time?


----------



## frash (4 Apr 2008)

cinders said:


> In case this job is gone, how about Greenkeeper on a Golf Course?


 
In theorey it sounds like it would be a nice job to have but then in reality it wouldn't be that great on a cold, wet January morning at 5am.

More to it then first thoughts might suggest 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2008)

SarahMc said:


> I've always fancied switching careers to post-(wo)man myself.


Better than walking the streets I suppose


----------



## Teabag (4 Apr 2008)

frash said:


> In theorey it sounds like it would be a nice job to have but then in reality it wouldn't be that great on a cold, wet January morning at 5am.



Grass tends not to grow in January so I am sure Mr Greenkeeper could stay indoors more.


----------



## frash (4 Apr 2008)

Teabag said:


> Grass tends not to grow in January so I am sure Mr Greenkeeper could stay indoors more.


 
So I could either not be paid during the winter or else dig trenchs to drain the golf course.
Don't think it's for me either way.


----------



## Calico (4 Apr 2008)

Try some of the financial services companies - for example citigroup prices funds from 0500 - 1330 every day so there might be an opening for an IT professional there (although it is likely they will be based in Asia or somewhere)


----------



## Killter (4 Apr 2008)

post man


----------



## Complainer (5 Apr 2008)

HP in Leixlip provide some support services to the European market with staff starting around 6 am.


----------

